# Another Welcome



## Jason (Dec 30, 2001)

Everyone please give another warm welcome to johnwill who is our newest mentor.


----------



## Horse (Oct 30, 2003)

Congratulations johnwill :4-clap: :4-clap: :4-clap:


----------



## DumberDrummer (Oct 27, 2003)

I seriously cannot believe that he isn't at least a mod by now


He's been around forever

And he's very helpful.

Congratulations!!


----------



## Volt-Schwibe (Jan 12, 2003)

DumberDrummer said:


> I seriously cannot believe that he isn't at least a mod by now
> 
> 
> He's been around forever
> ...



those are exactly my same thoughts.

he was already high on the list when i joined, and he is definately helpful, and more accurate than i am with suggesting fixes.

good to see him on his way there though.

johnwill is a valuable asset here, i'd hate to think he was going unrecognized for it.


----------



## jgvernonco (Sep 13, 2003)

I share the sentiments of all. 

Welcome, John Will! You kinda had me holing my breath there for a minute.

Oh...yes, I still have all of my pistols, and no, I am not sharing.


----------



## Guest (Nov 19, 2004)

Hi,

Johnwill, nice to hear about you being selected as a Mentor. Johnwill always tells it like it is and has a great deal of knowledge about the little things that make these darn computers tick....tick.....tick.....and, has a sense of humor also. I have enjoyed bumping into him on some of the posts. Johwill, quit enjoying this and get back to work. Anyhow, welcome aboard!


----------



## elf (Jul 19, 2002)

:4-cheers: for he's a jolly good fellow

I just always figured he was a mod/member of the crew.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

congratulations


----------



## w00t (Jun 30, 2004)

YAYYYYYYYYY!!! :grin:


----------



## idtent (Aug 13, 2003)

What?? He wasn't already??

Great to see the new "Blue" name tag johnwill... :wave:


----------



## bry623 (Apr 8, 2002)

A longtime accolade well deserved!


----------



## Pancake (Nov 22, 2003)

Hi and welcome.


----------

